# Trovoada Sesimbra - Almoinha 18/04/2011 Meteoalerta.com



## ajrebelo (19 Abr 2011 às 13:28)

Boas

Um dia para recordar e estudar. 








Ontem estava tudo a postos para um dia de trovoada como há muito não se via, os modelos estavam muito bons desde à alguns dias.
A malta estava pronta, maquinas carregadas, farnel e grelhador ( chapéu de chuva ) não vá a chuva apagar as brasas. 
Começaram os telefonemas primeiro o Miguel quase a ter um ataque cardíaco a dizer que estava em oklahoma, mas afinal era só uma potente trovoada que tinha passado por Grândola, depois o Teles a dizer se queria ir beber uma mine a Rio Maior que se estava a formar lá uma célula, claro que a célula maior era aqui então disse, para a por no frio que o pai vai já, onde anda o Saul, pensei eu, ainda não me disse nada e o céu está a explodir toca de ligar, a resposta é básica, estou a chegar a casa e vou filmar  bem, sabendo que o Henrique estava no trabalho, lá fui eu tentar a sorte de uma célula que se deslocava de sul para norte bem junto à costa.
Arranjei um sitio catita em Sesimbra com uma vista sobre a vila de primeira e bem virado a SSO como mostra esta imagem.






Era estranho, ouvia os trovões mas não se via os flash e sem net não sabia o que se passava no radar nem no satélite, liguei ao Miguel  para saber se ele via alguma coisa para Oeste e se tinha visto alguma coisa no sat e no radar, e de repente no meio daquela cortina de chuva a sul vi um belo clarão 






Após esse momento foi até às 5 da manhã sempre a tirar fotos e a assistir ao maior espectáculo do mundo. 

Deixo aqui algumas fotos das de mais de 130 fotos com trovoada, algumas tremidas pois não tenho ainda tripé. Espero que gostem, mais tarde iremos juntar o material da equipa e fazer um filme deste belo dia.

DESCULPEM A MARCA DE ÁGUA MAS EU FIZ ISTO AOTOMÁTICAMMENTE NUM SOFTWARE, POIS FAZER À MÃO NEM AMANHÃ SAIA DAQUI 




























































































































































Em Lisboa o Saúl fez um excelente video 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-mbQasfwU8"]YouTube        - Convectividade 18  Abril de 2011[/ame]

Espero que gostem

Abraços


----------



## trepkos (19 Abr 2011 às 13:32)

EXCELENTE REBELO!

Muito, Muito bem! Obrigado por mostrares a todos o que é uma trovoada, visto que nem todos tiveram essa dádiva dos Céus!

Sem tripé? Não notei, excelente excelente qualidade!


----------



## Teles (19 Abr 2011 às 13:37)

Que maravilha de fotos 
Valeu a pena estares tantas horas em pé só para esse espectáculo , obrigado pela partilha das fotos.
E olha bebi eu a mini


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Abr 2011 às 13:47)

Que brutalidade, excelentes fotos.


----------



## Dan (19 Abr 2011 às 13:49)

Grande trovoada, grandes fotos


----------



## Henrique (19 Abr 2011 às 13:53)

Também tenho para a troca :P.
Espectacular momento, é de louvar tantas horas de oportunidade para fotografar momentos como estes, e agora com as nossas máquinas começam finalmente a haver registos de jeito.
A semana promete....:P 
Bom trabalho Rebelo!


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Abr 2011 às 13:58)

trepkos disse:


> EXCELENTE REBELO!
> 
> Muito, Muito bem! Obrigado por mostrares a todos o que é uma trovoada, visto que nem todos tiveram essa dádiva dos Céus!
> 
> Sem tripé? Não notei, excelente excelente qualidade!


Não tenho mais nada a dizer. Muito boa reportagem sim senhor!


----------



## HotSpot (19 Abr 2011 às 14:07)

Excelente. Com estes artistas a qualidade é sempre a mesma ... acima da média.

São os maiores. Um registo histórico de um dia histórico.


----------



## iceworld (19 Abr 2011 às 14:16)

Muito bom trabalho. 
Obrigado.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Abr 2011 às 14:17)

Muitos parabéns, as fotos estão estupendas, magníficas... Nalgumas delas faz-se dia...


----------



## ecobcg (19 Abr 2011 às 14:29)

EXCELENTE!! 
Muitos Parabéns ajrebelo
Magnífico registo de uma situação pouco usual cá para os nossos lados portugas! Tanto tempo de trovoada intensa é raro!

Com uma situação destas, só resta aos nossos artistas darem excelente uso às suas máquinas! Parabéns mais uma vez.

PS: Ainda aguardo por uma destas aqui nos Algarves...paciência...


----------



## MontijoCity (19 Abr 2011 às 14:33)

Genial! Realmente fantástico! Parabéns pelo excelente registo.


----------



## MSantos (19 Abr 2011 às 14:51)

Fotos excelentes, um espetaculo

Acho que nunca vi nenhuma trovoada tão longa como a desta noite, foram varias horas seguidas de belos raios, quando parecia que estava a acalmar lá vinha mais um, como não tenho maquina nem arte e engenho para tirar fotos destas só tenho que dar os parabéns ao Rebelo e pedir por mais fotos destas


----------



## ACalado (19 Abr 2011 às 14:54)

Brutais amigo Rebelo  Foi um dia em grande para ti  Abraço


----------



## Meteo Caldas (19 Abr 2011 às 14:57)

Cenario assombroso.. mas belo!

Grande trabalho,obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## Jota 21 (19 Abr 2011 às 15:30)

Parabéns pelas extraordinárias fotos! 
Espectáculo fantástico. Aqueles raios em contacto com o solo são espectaculares. Não sou grande entendido mas onde aquilo cai, provoca estragos, não?

De qualquer modo as fotos são do melhor. não se nota que é sem tripé...


----------



## Vince (19 Abr 2011 às 16:27)

Parabéns, grande malha


----------



## miguel (19 Abr 2011 às 18:26)

Lindo Lindo Lindo 

Parabéns mano ficou altamente!! e eu a ver tudo a quase 100km de distancia  enfim pode ser que brevemente consiga fazer o gosto ao dedo que saudades já tenho


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (19 Abr 2011 às 18:27)

Bom...
Palavras para quê??!!
Já aqui foi dito tudo!!! Excelente!!!! Brutal!! Que bela qualidade e trovoada!! 

Continua assim!! Partes as escalas da qualidade!! (também tens uma boa maquina de certeza!)

Muitos parabéns!!


----------



## ajrebelo (19 Abr 2011 às 20:24)

Boas 

O video do Saúl 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-mbQasfwU8"]YouTube        - Convectividade 18  Abril de 2011[/ame]


Obrigado pelos comentários, foi sem duvida uma noite de sonho para qualquer storm chaser, deixo aqui mais uma que estava perdida, 










Abraços


----------



## Geiras (19 Abr 2011 às 20:54)

Grandes fotos! A última é ESPECTACULAR!


----------



## Henrique (19 Abr 2011 às 21:35)

Tendo em conta os ângulos possíveis para poder fotografar a trovoada, lá consegui duas fotos de duas simpáticas descargas que me fizeram o favor de passar à frente do meu único enquadramento.

Note: Abaixo os prédios os candeeiros e os fios electricos!












*Em nome da equipa MeteoAlerta, pedimos desculpa pela indisponibilidade do site devendo-se ao facto de estarmos actualmente em remodelações.*

Obrigado


----------



## Veterano (19 Abr 2011 às 21:36)

Trovoada dessas à porta de casa, é preciso ser conhecedor.

  Grande reportagem, Rebelo, parabéns, já dá para arregalar os olhos e esquecer a míngua aqui do norte!


----------



## miguel (19 Abr 2011 às 22:28)

Aqui deixo o que Grândola me permitiu fazer (não foi grande coisa) 













Enfim não fui lá muito bafejado pela sorte desta vez


----------



## Geiras (19 Abr 2011 às 22:34)

Grandes apanhados e boa edição de vídeo, parabéns Saúl


----------



## Microburst (19 Abr 2011 às 23:18)

Bestial, amigos de Setúbal.


----------



## actioman (19 Abr 2011 às 23:25)

Rebelo, grande registo! 

E pelas minhas contas foram mais de 4 horas de evento e fotos! 

Isto é dedicação e amor ao meteo! 
Fico feliz por já conseguires _resistir_ às _minis_! 

A todos, sem excepção, grande documento gráfico que aqui fica! Raios e mais raios! 

O filme do Saúl é igualmente espectacular!

Quem sabe o que vos reserva o resto da semana! 

Muito obrigado pela qualidade desta reportagem!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Abr 2011 às 23:53)

Sempre ao mais alto nivel... Muito bom......  continuem!!!

P.S. Se não tivesse o SD Card nas lonas tambem contribuia com algo bah!!

Grande MeteoAlerta, sempre em cima,

Abraços!!


----------



## jodecape (20 Abr 2011 às 01:23)

Muito muito bom trabalho.Parabéns  ajrebelo


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Abr 2011 às 01:33)

Só felicito quem pôde observar o que deve ter sido um grande espetáculo porque as imagens falam por si.


----------



## JoãoPT (20 Abr 2011 às 03:08)

Sempre em grande!

Magnífico registo, muitos parabéns!


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Abr 2011 às 15:09)

Muito bom ajrebelo parabéns 

Realmente foi memorável .


----------



## vitamos (20 Abr 2011 às 15:53)

Excelente reportagem! Muito obrigado


----------



## AnDré (23 Abr 2011 às 20:14)

Que brutal!

Só agora é que tive oportunidade de contemplar esta preciosidade.
Tive o azar de estar fora de Lisboa nesse dia, e portanto, tudo me passaria ao lado, se não fossem os meus amigos a relatar-me o festival de trovoada que foi nessa tarde/noite.

E tinha a certeza que um evento destes não passaria ao lado do MeteoAlerta.
Muitos parabéns pelas fotos e pelos vídeos de excelente qualidade.


----------



## Norther (24 Abr 2011 às 16:56)

magnificas fotos, grande registo


----------

